# Observation: O-My



## Wildr1 (Mar 17, 2018)

Recon, Aircraft that Spy on you. Starting with the O-2 and variants.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 17, 2018)

notice the swastica on the O-2H, 1931, before the Nazi's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## pbehn (Mar 18, 2018)

What was the swastika a symbol of in this case?


----------



## Dana Bell (Mar 18, 2018)

pbehn said:


> What was the swastika a symbol of in this case?



It was an old Indian symbol used by the Colorado Guard - IIRC the 120th Observation Squadron. Colors were red and yellow...

The insignia was changed as the Nazis became more of a threat.

Cheers,


Dana

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Informative Informative:
4 | Like List reactions


----------



## Gnomey (Mar 18, 2018)

Nice shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 19, 2018)

Curtiss XO-1G

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 20, 2018)

Very nice


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 20, 2018)

Douglas O-31

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 20, 2018)

pbehn said:


> What was the swastika a symbol of in this case?


The specific Nazi symbol is the cross on a 45º angle, superimposed on a white background. As its shown here, it's not - as others have said this pre-dates Nazism.
The swastika part of the symbol is found throughout many cultures: Swastika and Suavastika


----------



## pbehn (Mar 20, 2018)

gumbyk said:


> The specific Nazi symbol is the cross on a 45º angle, superimposed on a white background. As its shown here, it's not - as others have said this pre-dates Nazism.
> The swastika part of the symbol is found throughout many cultures: Swastika and Suavastika


Thanks Gumbyk, I knew the swastika in various forms was used all over the world I just wondered why a version of it was put on a plane


----------



## fubar57 (Mar 20, 2018)

Thank you Google. Look what I entered in the search box and what Google Images thinks...




​_Fade to thread..................._

Reactions: Funny Funny:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 20, 2018)

A yellow swastika emblazoned on a red diamond was the insignia of the 45th Infantry Division, made up of units from Colorado, New Mexico and Oklahoma. After the rise of the Nazi Party in Germany, the unit insignia was changed to a yellow "Thunderbird" on a red diamond. Both the swastika and the thunderbird are common Native-American symbols.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Graeme (Mar 20, 2018)

fubar57 said:


> Thank you Google. Look what I entered in the search box and what Google Images thinks...



I had only slightly better luck Googling "Swastika on American Aircraft..."


----------



## gumbyk (Mar 20, 2018)

pbehn said:


> Thanks Gumbyk, I knew the swastika in various forms was used all over the world I just wondered why a version of it was put on a plane


It was also the Finnish Airforce logo - blue on a white background.


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Agree Agree:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 21, 2018)

Great pics!


----------



## Greg Boeser (Mar 21, 2018)

gumbyk said:


> It was also the Finnish Airforce logo - blue on a white background.


Latvia was red on a white circle.


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 21, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 22, 2018)

Douglas O-38s from the 116th Observation Squadron Spokane Washington.

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Niceoldguy58 (Mar 23, 2018)

Wildr1,

What is your source for these photos?

AlanG


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 23, 2018)

I was in the service in the early 70's as a graphic artist in the Airforce and National Guard, my station which was next to our photo labs. I got pictures of the aircraft the units flew both AF and ANG, many historical shots and of other units. In the ANG, they received new automatic developing equipment and needed room in their shop so they thew out crates of 8x10 contact prints and some negatives. I went dumpster diving and so retrieved seven to eight hundred. The biggest group were from the 116th observation sq. They used to hang out of the rear seat of O-38's with a graphlex 8x10 camera. I also was an early purchaser on ebay and would buy albums and collections, as well as individual items that caught my eye. 10-12 years ago, now the good ones you cannot touch for the commercial printers pick them up. I have sold some and have kept digital files.


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 23, 2018)

A photo of me with my back to you, a 19 year old staff sgt. I am looking up the tail of an F-111F . ( I have many 50's- 60's 70's jet a/c pix but this is not the forum for them.) The photos below are a sample of what was retrieved from the dumpster. I have a few of the recon photos showing various western cities and locals in the 30's. The manila envelopes housed full 8x10 negatives large enough to print a billboard with the image. You are looking at what the call contact prints on the envelopes.

Reactions: Like Like:
3 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 24, 2018)

Douglas O-25







1930 CURTISS XO-1G

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 26, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Mar 26, 2018)

Nice!


----------



## Wildr1 (Mar 27, 2018)

The O-38 was also used later as a trainer, called the BT-2, also an example of the Douglas on pontoons. Below are Randolph field examples of the BT.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 5, 2018)

Curtiss O-18,






consolidated XO-17





O-38's over Felts Field Washington 1932, airbrushed to show the field from the background, looks like lights outlining the field.


----------



## Wurger (Apr 5, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 10, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Some of the vast collection from the dumpster, observation photos that really do not have a specific subject other than they were shot hanging over the side of a plane. These envelopes have full size 8"x10" negatives, large enough to print a billboard size photo. The prints on the envelopes are contact prints the size of the negatives inside.


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 16, 2018)

Wurger said:


>


Would it be appropriate to post 50's-60's and 70's jet a/c in this section. I have seen a few.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 16, 2018)

Man, you've got a great collection!


----------



## Wurger (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Greg Boeser (Apr 16, 2018)

Those cityscapes have got to have some interest.


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 16, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Apr 17, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 20, 2018)

Douglas O-43


----------



## Wurger (Apr 21, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 23, 2018)

Douglas O-46


----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 24, 2018)

Nice!!


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 26, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Apr 26, 2018)

I really like the looks of that one.


----------



## Wildr1 (Apr 26, 2018)

vikingBerserker said:


> I really like the looks of that one.


Yes the parasol wing does make it look streamlined and efficient. I think it was under-powered and was also being made obsolete by my next offering the O-47 (I have too many of these....150 or so) probably will not post that many. My collection of B-18's is about 200+

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Apr 27, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 2, 2018)

Now a transition shot with an O-46 in the background through the cockpit of an O-47 pre-war markings
















O-47's in the air and O-38's on the ground

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 2, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 5, 2018)

Back to the O-38


----------



## Wurger (May 5, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 5, 2018)

Back to the O-43

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 6, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 11, 2018)

Now back to the O-46



















With a B-10

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 11, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 17, 2018)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (May 17, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (May 19, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 13, 2018)

Now some more O-47's

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 14, 2018)

Awesome shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Jun 15, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Tweener (Jun 20, 2018)

More O-47, my favorite of the bunch.











































Soon, more pictures of the O-43, O-52, and O-38.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Winner Winner:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 21, 2018)

O-47 prototype

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 21, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 28, 2018)

Some of the photos taken with the large graphlex cameras
B-15 prototype visiting Felts field Washington





Bombing instruction





1930 Football game between Washington State and U.S.C.





Russian ship aground, there are 5 people on the beach upper right of the image, notice the second shot, broken in three pieces with deck cargo removed.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Jun 29, 2018)

B-18's in flight over the Portland OR. area


----------



## Wurger (Jun 29, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## Wurger (Jul 2, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 8, 2018)

Prototype

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 11, 2018)

Maryland ANG






Georgia ANG









Texas ANG 111th observation

Reactions: Informative Informative:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jul 12, 2018)




----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 12, 2018)

Maryland , Georgia and Texas ANG insignias


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 12, 2018)

Excellent!


----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 10, 2018)

Personal collection, (Dumpster Diving recovered ANG shots)












The 116th Observation Sq, Spokane Washington

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Aug 10, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Aug 10, 2018)

Great shots!


----------



## Gnomey (Aug 14, 2018)

Good shots!


----------



## Wildr1 (Jul 23, 2019)

O-52

Reactions: Like Like:
2 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 23, 2019)

Odd looking beast


----------



## Shortround6 (Jul 23, 2019)

fubar57 said:


> Odd looking beast



Lysander with retracting landing gear???


----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 7, 2019)




----------



## Wurger (Aug 7, 2019)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 7, 2019)

Consolidated O-17










O-19


----------



## Wildr1 (Aug 9, 2019)

O-18






O-25





Curtiss O-11, Mass ANG


----------

